# Web server unavailable



## beachtoberg (May 10, 2015)

My Web server is unavailable from the internet, although I can browse the internet from the station that my web server is installed on.
What could be the problem ?


----------



## albertnelson (Mar 28, 2016)

Dear sir,

Please check the Apache server settings of your web server.


see that every configuration is made correctly.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I got Apache online by setting, in the router, external IP to 0.0.0.0 and port 80. Also setting internal IP to my IPv4. To get your IPv4, get a command prompt window open and enter ipconfig.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Further info: I just noticed that you are running Linux. To get your IPv4 address follow the instructions on this site: 5 Ways to Check the IP Address in Linux - wikiHow


----------



## gexacor (Jul 6, 2016)

beachtoberg said:


> My Web server is unavailable from the internet, although I can browse the internet from the station that my web server is installed on.
> What could be the problem ?


What IP address your station have? Does it look like 192.168.x.x, 10.x.x.x or 172.16.x.x ?
You need at least to forward your TCP:80 port on your router if you use it.

Do you using Linux or Windows?
It can be a firewall issue too.


----------

